# Samba Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.10-c7-1



## estel1212 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Netzwerk mit 15 Rechner mit Windows Betriebssystem und einen Samba Server mit Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.10-c7-1. Alles hat super funktionniert seit fast 5Jahre, aber diese letzten Tagen habe ich ein Problem: Der Server stürtzt fast alle halb Stunde. der wirft ganz Zeit in einem Schleife den Fehler: 

*end-request/I/0 error dev hda/sector  ....(und dann kommen verschiedene Sectoren Zahlen). 
Der ganze Bildschirm ist voll mit dieser Fehlermeldung, und es kommen immer wieder neue dazu, also das läuft durch ..*

Am Server hängt einen USB mobile Festplatte für die Sicherung der Daten (jedes Abend um 01:00).

Bei neue Starten des Servers, funktionniert das Netzwerk für max halb Stunde wieder und irgendwie taucht das gleiche Problem auf und die gleiche Fehler werden geworfen.

Ich schätze, dass irgendwie eine Festplatte Problem ist, es Kann sein, dass ein Sector (Spur) der Festplatte beschäfdigt ist. Soll ich alles neue einsetzen und neue Festplatte besorgen, oder hat jemand vielleicht eine andere Idee, jede Hilfe werde ich gern nehmen.

Danke,
Radouane


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2007)

Das hoert sich meiner Meinung nach auch danach an als haette die Festplatte, und zwar *hda*, also die Primary Master, ein Problem.
Wenn Du die Smartmon-Tools installiert hast kannst Du ja mal einen Check mit Hilfe des Tools smartctl laufen lassen.


----------



## estel1212 (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Danke für den Antwort, du denkst auch, dass es eine Festplatte Problem ist. 

Kann sein, dass ich den Server ab und zu ausschalten muss, vielleicht, weil zurzeit heiß ist, in dem Raum, wo der Server liegt, ist nicht besonders kühl. Ich habe es Gestern ausgeschaltet und Heute nach Einschaltten hat der Server mindestens ganz Vormittag funktionniert. 

Ich habe kein KDE bei meinem Linux, nur auf Befehle Ebene, kann man auch das gennante Programm installieren?

Danke

Gruß, Radouane


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2007)

Ich hab vorhin mal hier unter Debian 3.1 geschaut. Das Paket heisst dort smartmontools und laesst sich ueber *apt-get install smartmontools* installieren.
Anschliessend steht Dir der Befehl *smartctl* zur Verfuegung mit dem Du eben den Plattentest starten kannst, dabei kannst Du zwischen einem Schnelltest und einem umfangreichen Test waehlen.


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (12. Juni 2007)

ich tippe auf sektoren fehler:
*end-request/I/0 error dev hda/sector*
er scheisst ja nen I/O (input/output) error: sprich, er kann nicht lesen und/oder schreiben auf der platte
danach dev hda: also auf der primary, wie Dennis Wronka schon gesagt hat.
danach sector: sehr warscheinlich sektor kaputt oder falsch! 

hast du schon mal versucht die betroffene Platte zu formatieren? vielleicht würde das shcon helfen!


----------

